# corian update 1/20/06 closed



## pete00 (Dec 15, 2005)

1/20/06
Howdy
talked to the suplier again, now he's not sure when he'll have any 3/4 stock. I think hes to busy to deal with me. That still leaves me with the two local fabricators to try and deal with. Which should be better pricing. So wrong size, color and price for now.
Thanks....pete

el closeo.... 

howdy
Just found out the folks that gave me the corian want me to do 4 more of my pencil holder things. (the kiwi one) If they like them they want to me to make a bunch so they can give them out to there  customers. Of course im going to try to get all the material for free 

However if i cant, im getting pricing on 1/2 and 3/4 inch corian. 
Dont know all the details yet, my daughter was talking to them. I think i may have to buy a sheet of some kind.

So i have questions.
is anyone interested in buying some
do you want 1/2 or 3/4 inch
what are we/you paying for corian now and where
what size pieces do you want, i'll probaly have to cut it 

what size box should i use to ship, isnt there a one charge box from somebody. upsor post office

im assuming it will be one color unless i can get them to order extra on an existing order they have.

Im sure there some questions im forgetting...let me know.

all this is assuming i can buy it and get it to you/me cheaper than were we get it now. 

so what do ya think.....pete[?]

second update 12/16 
after much finger counting we figure we can get  
28 pieces per sq foot. Until i get pricing guess were on hold.
thanks....pete


Corian update 1/17/06

Took me longer than expected, even had to call DuPont a few times but I have some pricing to begin with. Still havenâ€™t worked out a deal with my local dealer yet. 
When it happens the pricing should get better, but hereâ€™s what I have now.

Based on calculations for a sq foot, pricing is for a 6â€ length, a little less (5 15/16)
Â¾  X  3/4 X 6    $2.50 per blank
Â½  X  Â½  x 6      $2.00 per blank
Plus shipping in flat rate box.

If someone needed I would be willing to, cut the blanks longer, wider and drill holes, and glue up wider pieces. Not sure how much extra it would be. Could anyone use flat sheets the size of the flat rate boxes? You could cut your own and get a few more blanks.

Iâ€™m also going to get some Â¼ inch sheets, glue them up to make some diagonal blanks and some larger blocks, that should produce a different pattern based on how it was turned.

If we were ordering today. 
The bad news is that I can only get the color bone (kind of beige) in Â¾ inch now.
In half inch the colors available are Black, Glacier White, Bone, and Sun (yellow)
Go to coriansamples.com to see colors.

Before I commit to the supplies and you, a couple questions anyone interested, what do you think of the price so far, what color and how many pieces would you want. Not sure how many would fill up a small flat rate box. 

Question from the supplier â€œis this a one time order or will you be doing this on a regular basis.â€ Told him depends on how cheap you sell me the stuff. What am I forgetting to tell you. What do ya think ?...pete


----------



## JimGo (Dec 15, 2005)

USPS has two flat-rate boxes that can handle quite a bit.  One is $3.85, and one is $7.70 (at least currently).

I usually get my Corian from Alice Call (elody21).  She has a wide variety of sizes and colors available.  However, if you can score some 3/4" solid colors, especially black, white, or ivory, I would be interested.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 15, 2005)

Red, White, Blue and Black for starters plus most any other solid color you can get.  Half or three quarter.  I would like white in 1/8" also.

Chuckie


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm interested, too.  But amount depends on price - poor college student...again.


----------



## airrat (Dec 15, 2005)

What color are you looking for Pete?  I have a bunch of different ones and am putting some up for sale.   I can sell you some if you like.  shoot me an email


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 15, 2005)

Pete, you do definitely want to check in with Alice.  She has has had some fantastic bargains and has always been very helpful. Do a search on elody21 and Corian!  I haven't seen her around here lately though so she might be busy or just have given up on us!  I hope not!!![V]

BTW, Everybody would like some 3/4" or 1" stuff![]


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Dec 15, 2005)

I have quite a bit of the 2x2 samples and some 12x12 pieces. If you know what you are looking for, I may have it. Not trying to take business away from Alice as we have an agreement about posting corian for sale. Contact me off list if she can't help you.

Brian


----------



## ldimick (Dec 16, 2005)

3/4" only. Red, White, Blue, Black, White, cream, and rose pink (great for Mothers Day.)


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />.....However if i cant, im getting pricing on 1/2 and 3/4 inch corian.....



Far as I have heard, Corian only comes in 1/2" thickness??  Is that information incorrect??


----------



## airrat (Dec 16, 2005)

some comes in 3/4" Randy.


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 16, 2005)

Randy, I have a stack of 1/8", all kinds of colors.  Make great accent and CB...


----------



## JimGo (Dec 16, 2005)

Pete, unless I'm missing something, your math is underestimating the number of blanks per square foot.  Cutting the 12" long piece in half to give two 6"x12" pieces (okay, more like two 5 15/16"x 12" pieces), and then cutting the 12" piece into 3/4" wide strips, ignoring the kerf, you'd get 16 blanks per half, or 32 total.  However, when you take the 1/8" kerf into account, you're looking at losing 1 3/8" per 12" piece, which translates into a "loss" of two blanks (although you'll have a 1/2x3/4" piece left over, from which at least one SL can be made, and possibly two if you cut it in half on the 3/4" side with a bandsaw and drill carefully).  So, that brings you down to 14 per side, or 28 total per square foot.

If it's $30/sq ft and you're getting 28 blanks, that's about $1.10 per blank.  At $80/sq ft, you're looking at $2.40 per blank.  If the wholesale price brings this down even lower, that's a pretty good price, IMHO.

(for those wondering about my edit...let's just say I messed up the math the first time!)


----------



## pete00 (Dec 16, 2005)

jim

i trust your math better than mine..[]
i'll try to figure it out again and see what number i come up 
this time. thanks......pete


----------



## pete00 (Dec 16, 2005)

ok jim

i figured it out 4 times and came up with four different results.
THEN i took ruler and pencil to paper. 
Marked out 3/4 added 1/8 marked 3/4 added so on and so on.

Came up with 14 3/4 pieces per side,like you said
I came up with a left over of 1/4 " , you came up with 3/4"
I probable measure and draw lines like i can add.....
so for planning we'll go with 28 pieces per sq foot, i know like you said.

so if its
$30.00 sq ft divided by 28 pieces thats about $1.07 (yours 1.10)
$80.00 sq ft divided by 28 pieces thats about $2.86 (yours 2.40)
why do we differ on the final price ?
who had the senior moment this time ?
pete

if only i had payed attention in math class back then.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually Pete, I only came up with a left over 1/2", and I bet I know where the extra 1/4 came from, but it's no big deal (what I get for doing it in my head!).  As for the price, that was my error on the $80 - you're right, $2.86 per blank.

If you can get some solid black, white, and ivory (that's my color preference, in order) in the $1-$2/blank range, I'd be interested.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />USPS has two flat-rate boxes that can handle quite a bit.  One is $3.85, and one is $7.70 (at least currently).



Just a clarification here.  There are two flat rate boxes and they both cost $7.70 to send.  Used to be a FR box that went for $3.85; but that option has not been available for a while now.  The FR envelope goes for $3.85 and you can stuff a 1096-S priority box inside of the envelope with a little creativity.  Some postmasters interpret the postal regs conservatively and will not accept such an arrangement....they say the envelope is for papers, documents and other "flat" materials.  If you do put a box in an envelope, you can't use a bunch of tape to seal it closed.  The flap must be able to seal the envelope with its own adhesive; but you can put a piece of tape over the flap to add extra security.

There has been a rumor floating for quite a while now that the PO was going to totally outlaw the "box-in-envelope" mode; but it hasn't happened yet and who knows if it ever will??


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete,
I'd be interested in some of the 3/4" stuff, but I'd like some colors other than just the bone, including black and white.  I have a bunch of 1/2" stuff from Alice Call (elody21), but I'd like some 3/4" so I can use it in the body of some of the bigger pens (e.g. Baron), rather than just as a trim ring.  $2.50 per blank for a 3/4" blank isn't unreasonable, IMHO, compared to the cost of other manmade material blanks.  If you can get a sheet of 3/4" solid color material, I might be interested in that depending on the cost.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jim
i have to call back the supplier, they said they may have some other colors in 3/4 soon.
thanks....pete


----------

